# Auto trail snaking



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi need a bit of help I have year old autotrail Dakota and once I get above 50 it easily becomes unstable and get a lot of snaking, tyre pressures ok and not running over weight, just wondering if anyones had to do suspension upgrade. Thanks for any help john


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

should not do that take it back under warranty

joe


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I'm with Joe on this one, if it's that unstable then there is definitely a fault and one that needs sorting ASAP. Several things spring to mind but start by checking the tyres are not bulging, the shock absorbers are working, the springs are not broken, and the steering rack or it's components haven't come loose.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

It was when I had a similar problem that I realised that at the stated tyre pressures my steering became too "light". Positively dangerous. I lowered them at the roadside and it was much improved.
Search other posts on tyre pressures, many people on here have better knowledge than me on it.
I hope you get it sorted.
p-c


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

Has your dakota got a fixed bed at the back ? 
If so have you put too much stuff in the space under the bed 
I was advised not to overload the back of the m/h cos it would make it unstable ??
Cath


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

What tyre pressures are you running at? 
I see a lot of Auto Trails running at 80psi! Far too high. The 80psi shown on the side of the tyre is the MAXIMUM pressure for that tyre, not the required pressure.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fiat have told me to inflate to 79 psi which it was already at. Regard john


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

jamcj191266 said:


> Fiat have told me to inflate to 79 psi which it was already at. Regard john


Far too high. Contact Michelin and give them your two axle weights and they will advise you of the correct pressures.
Personally I would try 60 psi all round and go down fom there if the problem reduces.
You could also look here for advice

http://www.atoc.info/ipad/members tips pdf/motorhome info.pdf


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

jamcj191266 said:


> Fiat have told me to inflate to 79 psi which it was already at. Regard john


Far too high. Contact Michelin and give them your two axle weights and they will advise you of the correct pressures.
Personally I would try 60 psi all round and go down fom there if the problem reduces.
You could also look here for advice

http://www.atoc.info/ipad/members tips pdf/motorhome info.pdf


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Your tyre pressures are far too high. Mine are 55 front and 60 but it will depend on your tyres and weight.

Good Luck

Dave


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Data badge in cab says 79 psi front and back


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jncrowe said:


> Has your dakota got a fixed bed at the back ?
> If so have you put too much stuff in the space under the bed
> I was advised not to overload the back of the m/h cos it would make it unstable ??
> Cath


I guess that depends upon how well balanced the motorhome is when designed. My island bed Rapido appears well balanced as the fresh water tank, gas bottles and batteries are mounted towards the front. The front axle limit is 2100kg and rear is 2400kg. The rear garage can be loaded to its capacity, which I believe is 150kg or thereabouts, and I also carry two electric bikes on the towbar mounted rack. It has always behaved impeccably on the 13,000 miles I have driven it.

In my opinion there must be something wrong for a 1 year old MH to be unstable to the point of snaking at 50mph. it needs investigating by a competent person before it overturns one day. It could for example have been kerbed and bent a stub axle so a wheel is not running true. An out of line rear axle is also a possibility.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd get straight on to the dealer, tell them you're bringing it in, at less than 50! and let them sort it out. No one on here can diagnose this with limited info and not being able to see the vehicle.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Does it do it all the time and on all road surfaces?

Sounds a stupid question but the reason I ask is that the first time I drove our previous van on the motorway I had similar problems. It was the first van we'd had based on the Fiat motorhome specific chassis. The chassis is a bit unusual in that the distance between the front wheels is less than the distance between the rear wheels. The inside lanes of many motorways can become rutted by the HGV traffic and I often found the van would wander as the front and rear wheels would try to take slightly different lines within the ruts.

If you're having the problems at all times then this isn't likely to be the problem, in which case please ignore this post. :wink:


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Only get problem when passed by other vehicles


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

jamcj191266 said:


> Only get problem when passed by other vehicles


It sounds like the rear suspension needs uprating.I had the same symptoms with my previous Autotrail and had air rides fitted.

This improved things considerably,there was more stability when travelling on a motorway and being overtaken by heavy vehicles.It also decreased body roll on roundabouts and when cornering.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like the draft from the passing vehicles?? We have a 2011 Cherokee and run with 60psi all round.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

If the problem only exists when being overtaken it is probably nothing to do with your vehicle. Just air drag from the overtaking vehicle. I find car transporters the worst.
We all know that motorhomes are the most aerodynamic vehicles on the road.
Loading and where the load is does play a major factor in how a vehicle handles.
My Cheyenne was like a bag of s.it until I put airide suspension on. Now it is a dream.
dave p


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You will usually get drag when going past or being overtaken by high sided vehicles. However your problem is probably being made worse by your significantly over inflated tyres - particularly the front ones. On my Cherokee with Continental Vancos, the correct pressures for the axle weights (as advised to me by Continental) were 46psi on the fronts and 65psi on the rears.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a Autotrail Cheynne 660 on the Fiat Maxi chassis with leaf spring rather than the superior Alko chassis, like Peribro, I weighed my motorhome and send my figure to Continental Tyres and came back with similar figures as Peribro, the change was amazing, reduced the understeer, especially in the wet, better traction in the wet and less tendency to follow the tramline in the motorway slow lane.

The Cheynne 660 has a very long rear overhang, right on the limit, and is not the most stable set up on the market, especially in cross winds. However, like DTP I fitted some airrides, it made a significant difference.

As regards Fiat 79 psi, when contacted their technical services 'stated this is only a guide' the coach builder should advice you on tyre pressures  , Autotrails reply 'Fiat recommend 79 psi'


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

I run my 2012 Dakota at 55 front 60 rear and seems to handle ok .


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you have a handling problem at 79 psi or where yours already at the pressures you've posted.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We run our van at 79psi ot handles fine. A motorhome is nearly always running at near maximum weight so the tyre walls will suffer extra wear from flexing if being driven under inflated. 

Besides you will probably get more body roll if they are under inflated.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Jam
Did Fiat ask you what the vehicle was or its weights. if not how could they know the tyre pressures.

All this only goes to prove my post of last week

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140079-.html

You will find that its more like 65 but ask michelling after giving your weights. At 80 theres probally only the middle 3in of tyre touching the road and the profile is like a saucer touching the tarmac which is why your all over the place. As the wheel speed increases the tyre gets thinner and this makes it worse.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi jamcj191266.

A friend of mine has had a similar problem with his 2 year old Apache.
The model is irrelevant it's a Fiat issue. His steering was vague and he felt it pulled to one side also. He had the tracking checked and everything was in order. After a lot of head scratching the problem was traced to a 'valve' in the steering rack being at fault. This was replaced and the fault was cleared. I think his dealer, is Continental in S. Wales but not sure if they did the repair.
Hope this may help. It may be worth mentioning this to your dealer.

Frank


----------



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

i have a dakota on a merc chassis the only time i get probs is when being overtaken by hgv's and i tcan be a bit un-nerving at times.
try different pressures and see if you cant stabalise the issue. if its your first van then it maybe somthing to get used to if its passing vehicles that cause it. ....... i did,


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Been travelling for 20 years, probably going to go for air rides to help stiffen up, been looking at various units to fit myself, any input apreciated. Regards John


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

oppo said:


> i have a dakota on a merc chassis the only time i get probs is when being overtaken by hgv's and i tcan be a bit un-nerving at times.
> try different pressures and see if you cant stabalise the issue. if its your first van then it maybe somthing to get used to if its passing vehicles that cause it. ....... i did,


We were finding our Rapido 666 snaking at times, checked tyre pressures 70psi all round so have reduced them to 60 front and 65 rear and after a 120mile trip no snaking what so ever but I will be taking the van to a weighbridge shortly and contacting the tyre manufacturers .


----------

